# VPSCorner.co.uk suddenly disappears; clients reporting downtime



## Gallaeaho (Sep 29, 2013)

It would appear as though VPSCorner (a provider known for its offshore location of Moldova) has suddenly closed up shop and ran.

Reading this thread and this thread, it seems as though the host claimed to have been in dispute with their DC, whom was allegedly making up charges.

Their site (as of this post) redirects to a cPanel "success" page on Prometeus' server, and their Facebook page seems to have been deleted.

Any theories?


----------



## MannDude (Sep 29, 2013)

Yikes. Yet another case to stress the importance of MAKING YOUR OWN BACKUPS.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 29, 2013)

Did they only ever sell in Moldova?

There was an email they sent out that said that (one of?) their datacenters was making up charges.

If this is true, maybe it's why GetKVM also sold themselves?

Francisco


----------



## notFound (Sep 29, 2013)

Francisco said:


> If this is true, maybe it's why GetKVM also sold themselves?


Whaa.. Ash legged it again?


----------



## Francisco (Sep 29, 2013)

Infinity said:


> Whaa.. Ash legged it again?


Yes?

He sold his brand to one of his datacenters (I think?) a month or so ago.

Francisco


----------



## nunim (Sep 29, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Yes?
> 
> 
> He sold his brand to one of his datacenters (I think?) a month or so ago.
> ...


http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/13157/getkvm-acquired-by-bradler-krantz-co-kg/p1



> we are pleased to announce that Bradler & Krantz & Co. KG has acquired the VPS hosting provider GetKVM.com and its assets in September 2013. This includes all VPS nodes in Germany, Moldava and the USA.
> 
> Founded in 1999 and headquarted in Bochum, Germany, Bradler & Krantz is one of the most established European hosts. With this acquisition, Bradler & Krantz strengthens its position in the virtual server and cloud market.
> 
> ...


Bradler & Krantz are behind ProviderService.com/ProviderDienste.de.

I'm sure he'll be back with another brand by the end of the year


----------



## Erawan (Oct 1, 2013)

This is the second time, Ash sold the business.

First, vmport, and next getkvm. Maybe he will just start another brand next time. And after that, will it be sold again or not, that's another questions next year.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 1, 2013)

Erawan said:


> This is the second time, Ash sold the business.
> 
> First, vmport, and next getkvm. Maybe he will just start another brand next time. And after that, will it be sold again or not, that's another questions next year.


I dunno. I don't think either brand banked him the amount of money he needed from them to live comfortably.

I think he went into each of them with the right mentality and had funds reserved, but he had issues at one point with one of his US locations and was in the midst of closing it.

I think if Ash returns, it'll be as a sales rep for a well established brand. Who knows, maybe we'll get Ashdam.

Francisco


----------

